# Sadie in NC



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Sadie has been with us since last Saturday, our first foster dog. Not only is she beautiful, she is smart, and absolutely loves people. At five years old, and with good home and vet care her whole life, you would think she is about 3yrs old...still a lot of puppy in her. She has high prey drive, very focused on the neighbor's guinea hens that are frequently in our fields, and on the field mice and rabbits. She is a little too focused on our son and daughter-in-law's year old GSD who is very active and on the small side. Sadie is learning how to get along with our pack quicker than I thought she would. However, given her intense nature, and being so new to us, I cannot let her be with them unless we are there to supervise closely. We are hoping to find her a good home with an experienced GSD person or family. She needs some work, as her owner loved her but was unable to provide the exercise and training that she needs. As much as my husband and I are already falling in love with Sadie, I believe it would be better for her, and our pack, to live with a family that can devote more time to her than we can. She is already learning to interact with our pack in an acceptable manner. You can see that she wants to play, just never had the chance to learn how to interact with other dogs. Sadie has so much love to give, and wants to please. She is such a good dog who has the potential to be an excellant dog given the right family.:help:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww she is beautiful,,hope you find her a good home


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

She is very good looking, and doesn't look too small. What part of NC are you in?


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

She is, and the pics don't even show her full beauty!


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

She is not small by any means...my son's dog is on the small side for a GSD. We are in Davidson County. I have her vet records from her owner, and she is micro chipped, spayed, utd on everything. She is due the end of this month for a check up, and appears to be in excellent health.


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

My pack is very anxious to get down to the field for awhile, so I'll check back in later. If I didn't work fulltime, or had maybe just one other dog...I'm pretty sure she would be my first foster, and first "foster failure"!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeousss


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

*Sadie pic*

Sadie is making progress in getting along with our pack, especially considering it has only been a week. However, we already have a "full house", and I am still trying my best to find a placement for her.She is super-loving with all people, needs some basic obedience and leash work, is very active, and very intelligent.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Definitely a looker! Good luck with finding her a home, she seems like a great dog.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

She really is beautiful. We are cooling off right now inside, soon to go down to the field, four female GSDs laying in the family room (one is my "grand dog") with my male waiting at the front door, a soccer ball in his mouth. I am hoping and praying to hear back from one of the rescues, as I still haven't located a family for her. Please mention her to people you know who may be considering a rescued GSD. Thanks so much. I sure hope I can find her a forever family soon. On a Saturday or Sunday I could drive 2 hours one way.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

kwk said:


> She really is beautiful. We are cooling off right now inside, soon to go down to the field, four female GSDs laying in the family room (one is my "grand dog") with my male waiting at the front door, a soccer ball in his mouth. I am hoping and praying to hear back from one of the rescues, as I still haven't located a family for her. Please mention her to people you know who may be considering a rescued GSD. Thanks so much. I sure hope I can find her a forever family soon. On a Saturday or Sunday I could drive 2 hours one way.


Unfortunately I'm in Colorado, and I don't know anyone currently who is looking for another GSD. I think the best thing we can do is to keep bumping her here on the forum, so that people don't forget about her. Another possibility is rescues out of your area (like Brightstar) which will take dogs from different parts of the country providing that they have a foster home available and transport set up.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm....I've never been to Colorado...maybe I see a road trip in my near future...
Thank you for your suggestion of Brightstar. I'm from upstate NY originally(capitol district region) & thought about contacting them, but I'm hoping a NC or SC rescue may have an opening...soon...
I now have no doubt in my mind that Sadie wont be a "foster failure". It wouldn't be fair to her, or the rest of my pack, to keep her. Thank you for checking in on her thread.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, with or without Ms. Sadie it's a beautiful state and worth a visit!! It's a very long shot - literally - but if you would be interested in contacting rescues here for placement for her, we do have two which are within driving distance of Denver. The closest is just south of the city - Front Range GS Rescue Front Range German Shepherd Rescue
The second is in the mountains, about a 2 hr drive. GSD Rescue of Central Colorado German Shepherd Rescue of Central Colorado
Both have experienced rescue people who have arranged many transports over the years including for dogs from the E part of the US. Hopefully you won't have to go to this extreme of course, but it never hurts to have as much info as possible. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

is she playful with other dogs? I have someone that is looking for a female GSD but they must be able to get along with his senior female golden ret. and also he wants a gsd that can play with his 2-3 yr male n gsd. He really wants a playmate for his male because he is very active etc. and driving his senior girl crazy. Please PM me with more info on her


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, I'm about to head out to see our vet. Sadie seemed to be limping a bit around 6:00 pm yesterday. Within a few hours she could barely walk on her right hind leg. I have no idea what happened. I gave her a tramadol, checked on her through the night, and this morning she is much better. This is sooo not in the budget, but she will of course get the vet care she needs. She is due for a regular vet check up the end of the month, so I'm hoping I might be able to work out something with my vet. Please wish Sadie well with her health, and me with negotiating with our vet! And if any rescue has openings, we are still hoping to find her a home as soon as possible. Thank you!


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

We are still actively trying to find a forever home for Sadie. She continues to make progress in getting along with our dogs, but clearly is an alpha female who needs more work with getting along with other dogs. She loves every person she meets, and is as sweet as can be people. Sadie will need a home where she is both an inside and outside dog. She is a fence climber, and requires a 6 foot fence unless she is on leash when outside. She has learned to use the dog door, and is getting more used to stairs. She is also learning sit-stay, will "shake" for a treat, and is getting better at waiting at her bowl to eat until told to do so. She is really progressing well considering she was an only dog her whole life, and is now living in a new home with new people and three other GSDs. She will be great with the right person/family. She does have dysplasia, and takes Rimadyl, and is still very active. Please consider her!


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

STILL SEARCHING for a home for Sadie. We really, really need to find her a forever home, SOON. She is doing great on Rimadyl for dysplasia, no mobility issues since. I'm keeping her inside during the day when we work due to the extreme heat in NC the last couple weeks, and she does fine. That means our dogs are in the basement and can go outside as well. Sadie does not chew anything she shouldn't, no accidents in the house. She needs a home in which she is an "only" or perhaps just one other dog who would accept an alpha female. We have our hands full with our pack. We cannot keep Sadie, and I need any help I can get to find a new home for her. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Did you respond to Danielle (post above?) Or contact Brightstar - I know everyone is slammed right now, but I would also recheck with rescues in your surrounding area (incl adjacent states). Just in case there are some openings....and thank you for taking care of her for as long as you have, I wish I could be of more help.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

I p.m'd you. Thank you for your support. She is learning to get along better with dogs, but has a ways to go. I think she will be great with a person or family who can spend more time with her, and to be an only or maybe just one other dog.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi kwk - your PM didn't come through......
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

